# Free tractor you guys might want to look at



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Found this thread you guys might be interested in:
http://www.antiquetractors.com/cgi-bin/trdmsg.cgi?s=0&f=gforum&n=32481.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That should make a nice project resto for somebody, not to mention that it comes with the mowers and blower. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

a location would have been nice though


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree, I location would have been helpful, however if someone is interested, they can click on his name, and an e-mail address is available.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I responded to his post and sent an e-mail. Why? Because if it's free it's for me!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I responded to his post and sent an e-mail. Why? Because if it's free it's for me! *



Joe: just another tractor you're gonna have to export to the phillipines when you retire...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Somebody here was gonna build a Gravely powered boat, and if I can get his plans, I can sail to the Philippines and avoid the freight charges all together.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Somebody here was gonna build a Gravely powered boat, and if I can get his plans, I can sail to the Philippines and avoid the freight charges all together. *



That would have been me.  


hmmmm that would would have a seat also............... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Somebody here was gonna build a Gravely powered boat, and if I can get his plans, I can sail to the Philippines and avoid the freight charges all together. *



forget the plans Joe... heres a picture of the boat itself...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-672X.JPG>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You found that boat on Gilligan's Island, right?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *You found that boat on Gilligan's Island, right? *


florida keys.. a group of cubans came over on it... 
technically its sort of tractor related.. (not that that ever stopped me before) 


but i think, the motor is from a lawn mower..


----------

